# Trinity the pop-up lol...



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I've been busy working on the Out house from hell...and really meaning to post some updates, but I did get a funny little vid of my daughter being just like dad...thats my girl always in the shop can't wait tell my boy is big enough to help dad...
Trinity Pop-Up video by ace22photo - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid116.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid116.photobucket.com/albums/o24/ace22photo/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@o24/ace22photo/dads006


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Heheheheh I love it... the demon seed... a little haunter in the making...!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks like she's been talking to my son! LOL

Ironstock 07 :: New Pop Up video by Sickie_Ickie - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid65.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid65.photobucket.com/albums/h231/Sickie_Ickie/Ironstock%2007/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@h231/Sickie_Ickie/Ironstock%2007/Newpopup


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

LOL. The good thing is this could be in your favor. Think of the scare factor. And you could dress your son as chucky and have him run around. Oh, the fun you will have. LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

He could chase them into the outhouse, and just when they're safe, Trinity could scare the bejeebers out of them! LOL


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

haha love it that would be great and Sickie it looks like your little guy is almost big enough to be a little Chucky lol....I will be posting some up-dates on the out house once I run the air lines and stuff I just been so busy I got 3 different props on the go...


----------

